
USDA identifies some of the mysterious, unsolicited seeds - ahmedfromtunis
https://www.usatoday.com/5555404002
======
ksaj
I actually got some. They definitely looked like cabbage seeds. The label said
they came from a nearby city, but otherwise was identical to mail labels from
China. That, to me at least, suggests that they send them over in bulk to a
warehouse first before splitting them out of their containers and mailing them
locally.

It was super curious because I kept getting emails about package tracking, and
that there was a delay because of a routing problem. Eventually the package
arrived and I was not exactly excited when I spent the afternoon comparing
them to a seed catalog to identify what they were.

It was a fun mystery adventure figuring out what they were, so there is that.
Of course I won't be planting them. I burned them to ensure they'll never
sprout.

------
sp332
This link doesn't work. Full link is
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/07/31/usda-i...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/07/31/usda-
identifies-some-seeds-appear-sent-china/5555404002/) and
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/07/31/555540...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/07/31/5555404002/)
is the shortest variation I could get to work.

